# Winter Machinery Buys?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Anybody looking at buying any new machinery or "new" Used Machinery this winter in preparation for next year?

I sold my old Allis Chalmers 7030 to get something that is a better fit for my use. It really was too big, although it was cheap good running horsepower. Looking hard at either a Case IH, New Holland, or maybe even a Kubota in the 80-95 hp range with a loader and MFWD. Also, sold the bar rake and going to switch to a rotary rake for next year. All will be used equipment, but should help me improve the operation a bit.

Probably have to hold off on a new round baler, but maybe I will be able to surprise myself and get a netwrap equipped round baler sometime soon. In my area netwrap balers are starting to sell more and twine balers are everywhere for sale. The used netwrap balers are a bit expensive, even used around here.

If I get back on track for more small squares, an accumulator will be on the list next year.

How about everyone else?


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm gonna upgrade my tractor to a85-90 PTO hp, when I find a good deal on one. GOTTA find a good trailer to haul my equipment and hay. I've thought about looking for an inline square baler, but don't think I'll have the cash for that this year


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I most likely am going to buy a Milstak large bale attachment for my NH 1089 hay stacker. But this is depending on how the snow pack in the Rocky Mountains that supplies our irrigation water turns out this winter. If it is way below average I won't buy anything because there won't be much hay to stack.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I upgraded last winter. Bought a new cab/4wd tractor last fall. Found an almost new Kuhn SR110 rake at auction and was able to afford it. Bought a new baler with net and a new disc mower over the winter.

I would have bought a good used baler but could not find one with net.
I am a tight wad and do not like to spend my money. I realized I am not getting any younger and waiting another 5 years to buy was not really helping any.
My latest realization is I need to sell some things. The bale wagon, Ford 8000, old dirt pan, bar rake and any other piece I seldom use.
I was raised by a depression era Dad who kept everything.
Sometimes you can have too much "stuff".


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think I fit into that category as well Tim. Bought a Kuhn ga 6000 rotary rake used, haven't went and picked it up yet. No plans to purchase anything else for next year, need to do like Tim said and sell some stuff.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I usually buy over the winter. I am in the process of selling my IH 966 tractor and replacing it with a NH TS110. I asked the dealer if I could pay Jan. 2nd. for the TS110.

By doing it this way, I have a full year to sell the old equipment myself and get a price that I want. I am not under pressure to sell or take a lower price on a trade-in.

I am also selling my NH 1037 bale wagon.

Ralph


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> My latest realization is I need to sell some things. The bale wagon, Ford 8000, old dirt pan, bar rake and any other piece I seldom use.
> I was raised by a depression era Dad who kept everything.
> Sometimes you can have too much "stuff".


Is the Ford a cab tractor? looking for a 8600 if I could find one at the right price?

I am planning on just standing pat , will probably have to use the JD 4430 for cutting and baling next yr (if we get a rain next yr!) The 7700 was a little lacking on a 13ft discbine. 
Yes my father was born in 1917 and he would always keep costs at a min...and I do mean minimum! Probably shook his head in disgust this past two years on the NICE equipment I purchased... love you dad Martin


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

Have a new 4 star tonutti tedder on the way. Also have a Ford 555 backhoe coming for farm, hay, whatever loader tractor. I'd like to jam a rotary rake or a cheap grain truck in yet but I don't know if that is going to happen.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Traded baler and rake last month and bought a JD 7920 for the baler. Will trade the 2008 1431 NH discbine before spring for something new. Its been a great year!


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I forgot... I've got to buy another truck to pull my gooseneck or fix the one I wrecked


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The Ford is open station/canopy. I wish it had a cab.



Nitram said:


> Is the Ford a cab tractor? looking for a 8600 if I could find one at the right price?
> 
> I am planning on just standing pat , will probably have to use the JD 4430 for cutting and baling next yr (if we get a rain next yr!) The 7700 was a little lacking on a 13ft discbine.
> Yes my father was born in 1917 and he would always keep costs at a min...and I do mean minimum! Probably shook his head in disgust this past two years on the NICE equipment I purchased... love you dad Martin


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

New tractor 100-125HP with cab 4WD & loader as we speak.
Next will be a used discbine to supplement aging haybine.
Just picked up a Pequea 4 star last month.
Then I'm done for a little while, but I guess it never really ends.....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Would like to trade the Vermeer WRX 12 for a WRX 16, but I don't think its gonna happen. Too many other things higher on the list.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Just bought a rake and JD348 baler. Winter will be going over them for next year. Would love to find an accumulator and grapple, not likely to happen though.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Was watching for an accumulator close & cheap, but my square buyer says he's not gonna need near the hay this season as last.
I do need, and have possibly found, a heaver gooseneck trailer to replace the one I bent the axles on.


----------



## cdhayman (Jan 25, 2011)

went ahead and bought a new massey wr9770 swather. very nice machine. excited to get it out in the field next spring


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

cdhayman said:


> went ahead and bought a new massey wr9770 swather. very nice machine. excited to get it out in the field next spring


Did you get one with auto steer? Those look like nice machines. I wonder if they are quieter then the last model. Our swather and the 3 others like it around here you can hear running 1-2 miles away.


----------



## cdhayman (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, we did get it with autosteer. It doesnt seem to be too loud. I am very impressed with it. everything is just alot beefier on it. they really improved upon the previous model. that is one thing that we really like about massey. they have been trying to improve the swathers constantly. We were very disappointed with the deere unit. it hasnt really changed since the 4990 unit that came out quite a while ago.
.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

I feel like we are giving our confessions! haha. I bought a new 10 wheel Hi-capacity rake. I recently picked up my new NH T6050. It has to go back next week to get the 3rd functioned added to it. I demo'd a new rotary rake that Rhino is trying to come out with. When it was shipped to me, I planned on buying it. But after running it, it didnt work for what I wanted to use it for. So I'm thinking about buying a teder now. I wasnt raised to buy lots of new equipment but I think I turned the tables on that one a few years ago after adding up my repair bills and down time costs. From now on, its going to be trading in equipment every couple of years to stay (fingers crossed) a head of the big repair bills.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm looking to purchase a used tractor, around 75 HP with loader, 2WD. My only experience is with JD,, although I used my father in law Case over one summer. Any suggestions on other make and models you found reliable.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

Last week I bought a new Massey 1839 square baler.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

weatherman said:


> I'm looking to purchase a used tractor, around 75 HP with loader, 2WD. My only experience is with JD,, although I used my father in law Case over one summer. Any suggestions on other make and models you found reliable.


Kubota=reliable. Many other good suggestions out there as well. How old? Or how much?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

weatherman said:


> I'm looking to purchase a used tractor, around 75 HP with loader, 2WD. My only experience is with JD,, although I used my father in law Case over one summer. Any suggestions on other make and models you found reliable.


One of the first questions is what kind of dealer support you have within an acceptable (to you) distance. It's possible for any brand to have trouble.

That said, I like my Kubota M7040, it has almost 800 trouble-free hours. Lots of people I know also have Kubota and like them over JD. I also have a MF165 my Dad purchased in early 70's, with very little trouble until it ran hot a few years ago & blew a head gasket. No way of telling how many hours are on it, the meter stopped years ago.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

At 75HP, Kubota is tough to beat for the money.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I own a JD 2755, a work horse of a tractor. My JD dealer is 6 miles away. Another dealer a bit further 25 miles away deals in New Holland, Case and Kubota. Any one of these tractors would be ok. If I rank them in order Kubota, Case and New Holland. The Kubota M7040 looks to be a solid tractor all around.

The JD 2755 would be baling while the "other" tractor would finish raking and stacking hay on wagons, thus the need for a loader. The loader needs to be able to stack 5 high which equates to around 110 inches.
I use my skidloader to stack hay but I'm taking on more hay ground thus the need for another tractor.

My JD 2755 is about '84. My understanding of this series of tractor was built very well. I paid around $13,500. I would like to keep the cost around $15k. A cab is nice but not necessary. No cab must have a canopy.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I will _*STRONGLY*_ suggest 4 wd with a loader. Weight on the loader = no weight on the rear tires, = very little or no control over the tractor or load. (From experience.)


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

urednecku said:


> I will _*STRONGLY*_ suggest 4 wd with a loader. Weight on the loader = no weight on the rear tires, = very little or no control over the tractor or load. (From experience.)


Thanks for bringing this up. The Case I used was a 4wd so I never had to experience the point you are making. I really like the Kubotas and don't mind driving a few extra miles for parts or service. Are there any used models should I stay away?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll echo the above comment, I would personally be looking for a JD 5320 or something like that, in 4wd with a loader. For day to day operations I thnk you'll be happy with that set-up. One think I like about my Deere is, no levers to clutter up the cab space and hang on you as you are getting on/off tractor, very clean. Hope it helps


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm looking to purchase a bale wagon and hopefully fix my old swather, if not I will be buying a discbine or drum mower.

rjmoses
So what are you asking for the NH 1037


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Do not have any purchases relating to hay equipment right away; however, did meet with two lenders today to secure financing to build three 60'x500' turkey growout barns. Just a million dollars.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Holy crap Haybaler! Is there that much money in raising turkeys or is it farm related diversification your after.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Both. Want to diversify, manure is valuable and the company we will grow for is paying well.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

I kicked around doing a broiler barn but watching my in-laws with their hog finishing barns; I am scared of getting to the point I don't have a contract or atleast a profitable one at some point while the mortgage keeps coming. I guess I'm doing ok the way things are and had a hard time jumping into extra risk I don't need. I, like you would love the manure, even if I didn't use it all, it's a hot commodity here.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

weatherman said:


> Thanks for bringing this up. The Case I used was a 4wd so I never had to experience the point you are making. I really like the Kubotas and don't mind driving a few extra miles for parts or service. _*Are there any used models should I stay away*_?


That I can't tell ya. This is the only one I have personally had any experience with. But I don't remember hearing about any. Suggestion? Stop by the 'Bota shop, chat with the shop foreman or more experiences mechanics.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

No plans to buy anything, but I have a lot of little fix-up jobs to work on. I'll keep my eye out for any auctions, though. You never know when a piece you need will go cheap.

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Going to have to do some tax planning first.Sec 179 is 125K this yr and 25K next yr.(I think ?)

I might be buying some things i WANT not what I NEED before the end of the yr.

I don't want to pay off to much of the national debt.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Cy, we are in the same boat. $139,000 this year if my brain is ok today. I am looking for another Timpte hopper and another semi, preferrebly KW or Pete to replace my Mack when it gives up the ghost. Hope they change the rules by the end of the year.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Thing of it is a guy has to do a 2 yr tax plan.Juggle income and expences to minimise taxes.I'm more worried about next yr then this yr.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

I am buying a new tedder. I am also going to buy 20 more bred cows. I nave already bought 12 have found the other 20 just have to get some corn hauled. OH and also a new wireless internet hookup. This phone line sucks.


----------



## wildcat (Oct 20, 2012)

Looking for a good used moco and since I have an accumulator I'm always looking for a good wagon. Anyone have any suggestions for reasonable/durable wagon flat material?


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We bought a John Deere 4440 with a 725 loader last week. We also plan on updating tedders this winter too.


----------



## pnhigg (May 1, 2009)

Bought a NH 570...need to sell a good JD 336. Plan to buy an accumulator before spring.
Building a house...


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Just bought a NH 255 RAKE/TEDDER combo, got super cheap hoping it works on my small operation, would like to pick up another cheap flat bed wagon or two for next season.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Took delivery of my new (to me) NH TS110 yesterday - 1150 hours. My machine shed is looking awfully Red and Blue in the middle of JD Green territory. But, then again, I have usually marched to a different drummer.

But, maybe I'm on to something: A NH dealership with 8-10 branches just built a big new facility *right next door* to a big JD dealership chain. They share a property line! The JD chain did everything they could to block construction. Let the price wars begin!

Ralph


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Oughta be a goodun for ya RJ! Looks to be one of the last "Basildon" tractors! Cab? 4wd? which transmission?

My 5610-II is a "Basildon" tractor


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Oughta be a goodun for ya RJ! Looks to be one of the last "Basildon" tractors! Cab? 4wd? which transmission?
> 
> My 5610-II is a "Basildon" tractor


Holy smokes Dave, have you ever got any mud on that Ford?

Regards, Mike

P.S. really nice looking countryside in the background.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Took delivery of my new (to me) NH TS110 yesterday - 1150 hours. My machine shed is looking awfully Red and Blue in the middle of JD Green territory. But, then again, I have usually marched to a different drummer.
> 
> But, maybe I'm on to something: A NH dealership with 8-10 branches just built a big new facility *right next door* to a big JD dealership chain. They share a property line! The JD chain did everything they could to block construction. Let the price wars begin!
> 
> Ralph


Good for you Ralph! Glad to hear you made the trade....not even broke in good at 1100. Wish I had several dealers nearby.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Oughta be a goodun for ya RJ! Looks to be one of the last "Basildon" tractors! Cab? 4wd? which transmission?
> 
> My 5610-II is a "Basildon" tractor


Cab, 4WD, Electroshift tranny, Bush Hog loader w bucket/2 prong bale spear, 4 hydraulic outlets, radio, A/C, rubber like new. Only serious blemish is paint on hood over exhaust is peeling (most older NH's had that problem) -- nothing that can't be fixed easily.

Dealer serviced it completely--oil, transmission, anti-freeze before delivery.

Very, very happy.

Ralph


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Ralph,
Glad the tractor is good for you!









Mike,
All the 5610-II had done, when that picture was taken, was come off the trailer and get the bucket changed for the forks!









Whit,
The 5610-II came from down in your neck of the woods, Burkholder Brothers, Lebanon, PA.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Ralph,
> Glad the tractor is good for you!
> 
> 
> ...


Very, very, nice Dave.

Regards, Mike


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Was just a 92' 5610 at an auction Saturday with only 2700 hrs went for $8200.00. Sure wish i could of had the extra cash to just throw around. Hoping to buy families small 39 ac. farm, and then hopfully down the road get more acreage off my uncles property that borders ours, so i can have more hay ground.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Blue Duck said:


> Last week I bought a new Massey 1839 square baler.


New - used ... how much? Hydraulic tension?


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

gradyjohn said:


> New - used ... how much? Hydraulic tension?


It is new with hydraulic tension, hydraulic pickup, field lights, and 1/4 turn chute. The list price was 23,900 but the dealer gave me more for my trade then it was worth and Agco rebates brought the price down some more.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Blue Duck said:


> Last week I bought a new Massey 1839 square baler.


Blue Duck, missed this post a few weeks ago....I bought a 1839 back early spring. I really like a inline baler, I hope it continues to give me good service. They maneuver so well I would find it very difficult to go back to a side pull. I like it better than any piece of equipment (other than tractors) that I have bought in the last 35 years. Good luck with yours...did you replace a inline with the 1839?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

Vol said:


> ...did you replace a inline with the 1839?
> 
> Regards, Mike


It is replacing my Hesston 4590 inline. I decided it was time to change to a twine baler. Some of my customers said they would quit buying if I switched to twine but I think they are bluffing. I don't know why but this area and some of the guys in Ok and Tx want wire.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Blue Duck said:


> It is replacing my Hesston 4590 inline. I decided it was time to change to a twine baler. Some of my customers said they would quit buying if I switched to twine but I think they are bluffing. I don't know why but this area and some of the guys in Ok and Tx want wire.


 I would like to know the reason some people would prefer wire over twine. I had some guys from Texas a few years ago tell me I was behind the times with my twine bales. I was thinking what?


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Blue Duck said:


> It is replacing my Hesston 4590 inline. I decided it was time to change to a twine baler. Some of my customers said they would quit buying if I switched to twine but I think they are bluffing. I don't know why but this area and some of the guys in Ok and Tx want wire.


Wire balers are only made by New Holland and John Deere. You will not find an inline (at least I haven't). I have a JD wire and the cost of wire is getting out of sight. North Texas, OK, part of MO and Kansas is the area where the wire is sold. If you have an accummulator that sets the bales on edge then the rats cutting the twine should not be a problem. Lot easier to dispose of twine than wire. I am 70 and am tired of lifting dem wire boxes. There is a guy in Aubrey (horse country) went to twine 5 years ago. He not has two JD 348's twine. I have 36 years experience with wire and ziltch with twine


----------



## PSBHouston (Apr 26, 2010)

cdhayman said:


> Yes, we did get it with autosteer. It doesnt seem to be too loud. I am very impressed with it. everything is just alot beefier on it. they really improved upon the previous model. that is one thing that we really like about massey. they have been trying to improve the swathers constantly. We were very disappointed with the deere unit. it hasnt really changed since the 4990 unit that came out quite a while ago.
> .


You will like the MF. They have added some beef to it and it holds the header in place better than before. Hate that scalloped look when you bounce thru the field. Are they offering multi head options in a package?

We added a MacDon DiscBine last year. My brother insisted on the unit and I am glad he did. 16 MPH in the meadow and a cleaner take. Access to the unit is easy if you to work on it

You can hear it coming.

Greg


----------



## boilerhay (Apr 11, 2010)

For my small operation I tend to buy my equipment by the pound. Got an Oliver 207 rake at auction Saturday, seems like a good piece of equipment. The old steel 4 wheeler is goin to the scrap yard.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

We added a soybean planter to the shed this fall already, a White 6100/6900. We are lookiing at adding a 12 wheel v-rake as a replacement for our rotary rake. My wife and I are discussing adding a larger tractor, 135 HP or so, to the lineup.

Jim


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Well it's lookin like I'm not going to get my tractor today that I was wanting on a video auction.Was thinking it may go cheap.Set my limit at 75 and its at 80 now with 3 hrs to go.It's still cheap compared to a dealer but it's 300 miles from home and buying something that high priced I would want plenty of cushion incase there was any issues with it.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Well it's lookin like I'm not going to get my tractor today that I was wanting on a video auction.Was thinking it may go cheap.Set my limit at 75 and its at 80 now with 3 hrs to go.It's still cheap compared to a dealer but it's 300 miles from home and buying something that high priced I would want plenty of cushion incase there was any issues with it.


I do the same thing and come up with offer prices that way as well. Unfortunately, I've probably lost out on hundreds of glorious opportunities by maintaining a "repair reserve". More importantly though, I haven't bought any "money pits" either.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Ralph, If you have peeling paint on your NH, at one point, NH would repaint it for free. Had one of my fathers done and it worked out great. Just a thought. Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Cy, What tractor you looking at?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

MF 6499.Wasn't exactly what I was looking for or I would of bought it.A little big for planter,sprayer,hay cutter tractor.Sold for 89,750.It was still a buy dealer asking 110,000 for one with 1500 hrs.If i would of bought it I'd have prly traded off my MF 8150 off for a mid sized tractor??What the heck it's only $.

http://www.bigiron.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?bigiron35/keyword/402-469-1312


----------



## brokefarmer (Dec 20, 2012)

weatherman said:


> I'm looking to purchase a used tractor, around 75 HP with loader, 2WD. My only experience is with JD,, although I used my father in law Case over one summer. Any suggestions on other make and models you found reliable.


<img alt="1999 NEW HOLLAND 6610S" galleryimg="no" id="imgMain" style="left: 0px; top: 0px;" />
I recently bought a 1997, 6610 New Holland 4wd, and after 2 years I have to say wouldn't trade it. I attached a picture sounds like something that would meet your needs. Mine has a brush hog loader rated for 3500lb, which the tractor handles well. Probably looking at about 20,000.


----------



## Wallace Creek (Feb 13, 2011)

We bought a used NH 1410 discbine that works really great. Then just a month ago we traded in our NH BR 780 for a brand new NH 7070 round baler with Net Wrap. Bales like a champ. Also just bought a 2000 International Semi with a lowboy trailer to move equipment and hay to Central Texas.


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

Finished the paperwork on a MF 1839. Really looking forward to gettin it home. I currently have a NH 315 and a Netherexe 8 bale accumlator for sale, if anybody interested. Baler in EC and rarely gives me any trouble. I square around 7500-8000 each year. I've had both for 9 years.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Blueridgehay congratulations on the 1839 would like one my self when up grading but bought new bush hog this year so will have to wait. I am in the peidmont triad area. So welcome.


----------



## deeiche (Sep 18, 2011)

Just got a White Oliver 720 baler, slowly collecting equipment so I can start doing my own field.

I'm looking for an axle for the pickup side wheel.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Just signed the papers yesterday for a Milstak 3x3 and 3x4 big bale attachment for my NH 1089 stacker. They are supposed to come set it up in 3-4 weeks. So hopefully that will cut my time down dramatically on getting the big bales out of the field.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good Luck with it Teslan.....know you have been inquiring and talking about one for a while. Things that make life better in the hay field are very nice.









Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Good Luck with it Teslan.....know you have been inquiring and talking about one for a while. Things that make life better in the hay field are very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I didn't really need it for the next couple of years until I take back our 145 acre farm that has been leased out. But I figured I might as well get it now as I don't have any other purchases in mind this year to use as depreciation for 2013. I might be able to do enough custom stacking with it over the next couple of years to pay for it easily in addition to saving time on my own fields. I talked to enough people here on haytalk and a couple guys in the area that eased my mind on the milstack being too hard on my stacker.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

We are looking at a 1983 NH 311 baler with a #70 and electric distance. Any advice on what potential issues these balers have?

the paint is faded but under the hood looks solid, and tight.

Wishing to get a larger Kubota or Case, I run a MX5100 now, but a few more horses would be nice.

Not to hijack this tread, we did pick up a Ford 641.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

DSLinc1017 said:


> We are looking at a 1983 NH 311 baler with a #70 and electric distance. Any advice on what potential issues these balers have?
> 
> the paint is faded but under the hood looks solid, and tight.
> 
> ...


Good baler. I have one, but probably selling it. I didnt see any issues with mine, but the original owner did replace the front part of the PTO driveline with a heavier built one. Might be a little undersized for bigger tractors????


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Our new equipment over winter was NH T 4.75 and just picked up a Kuhns 1036f accumulator. Can't wait to get them in the hay field.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Not quite hay equipment, but I picked up a Meteor snow blower this past weekend. It's the 87 inch model with the hydraulic chute. It'll make it a lot easier keeping the snow out of the driveway for loading trailers of hay out. Dealer had it setting on the lot for over a year and wanted to move it, so I think I got a pretty good deal.

Of coarse, now that I have it, I'll have to wait until next winter to try it out.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm trading a NH 256 for a older Kuhn rotary rake, we have always used side delivery rakes. I figure this might be as eye opening as the first disc mower I bought a couple years ago. The other big purchase was a Fransgard skidding winch. Wish I had bought that a long time ago. We have a very hilly woodlot and being able to winch the logs up the hill is a big improvement.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Dill,
You're going to love that rotary rake!
Where in NH are you located?
Dave


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks like pretty much the same rake, except I'm getting a drawbar instead of 3pth. We moved to Deerfield last summer. But we do fields in Deerfield, Northwood, Lee, Epping and Nottingham.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

This winter we acquired some newly and much appreciated equipment. We acquired a 97 Volvo day cab, with a 3406B cat (365hp), a 1999 48' Manac step deck trailer (which we intend to put a beavertail on to make it 53'), and finally we bought a Vermeer TM1400 disc mower. We look forward to using the TM1400 the most since it will be an 18' wide cut instead of our NH 9' wide cuts. We are hoping to speed up cutting by double if not a little this more, seeing as my dad and I both have full time jobs besides haying.


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

We just traded off a puma 210 and upgraded to a Fendt 828. Also just added another V 12 Krone chopper to the line up.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just added a 30MM 3/4" drive socket to my socket wrench collection


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I just bought some cattle handling equipment. Did not want to get off the wallet to do so but knew it would take me years to piece together all the additional pieces one piece at a time.
Bought a fellows entire cattle related equipment.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

In the process of buying a re-man engine, installed, for my 5610-2, not happy!


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Bought a 1003 New Holland bale wagon in excellent condition. Special Thanks to Hay Wilson for all of his advice on points to look for.


----------

